

Why can't old people do development? Because they have stiff fingers. - sphinx
http://limingzhu.posterous.com/why-cant-old-people-do-development-because-th

======
russell
From the masthead, "never before have I with so little to say said so much to
so few"

Could be the motto of the Internet.

The stiff fingers are only a problem with Java. With Python you can keep up
with only a line a day. With APL a single symbol.

